# Webservice testen



## Hannes23 (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich an einem einfachen Webservice-Beispiel versucht und frage mich jetzt, wie ich (zunächst ohne Client) testen kann, ob er auch funktioniert. Fehler werden zunächst mal keine ausgegeben. Der Code sieht so aus:


```
@Stateless
@WebService
public class Webservice implements Interfaces{
	
	@WebMethod
	@Override
	public String readDB() {
	
		return "Hallo";
	}

}
```

Im Browser bekomme ich dann auch eine XML-Datei unter http://localhost:8080/Paketname/Klassenname?wsdl und ich hätte vermutet, hier auch meine Rückgabe "Hallo" zu finden. Diese sollte dann wohl aber auch im Teil "readDB" sein, oder? Der sieht nämlich so aus:


```
<operation name="readDB">
<soap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<input>
<soap:body use="literal"/>
</input>
−
<output>
<soap:body use="literal"/>
</output>
</operation>
```

Heißt das jetzt, dass mein Webservice nicht funktioniert oder kucke ich nur falsch?

Vielen Dank für euere Hinweise,

Hannes


Umgebung:
-Ubuntu 9.10
-Eclipse  IDE for Java EE Developers	1.2.2.20100217-2310	epp.package.jee
-Java 1.6.0
-JBoss 5.0 GA


----------



## FArt (28. Apr 2010)

> ich habe mich an einem einfachen Webservice-Beispiel versucht und frage mich jetzt, wie ich (zunächst ohne Client) testen kann, ob er auch funktioniert.



Keine direkte Antwort auf die Frage (falls du den aufbau des SOAP Requests verstehen möchtest), aber wieso willst du das? Ein Client sind wenige Zeilen Code und kann leicht für automatisierte Tests verwendet werden.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Apr 2010)

Und wieder verweise ich auf the Web Service, SOA and SOAP Testing Tool - soapUI

Mächtiges Tool das beim Testen, Entwickeln und Debuggen von Webservices sehr hilfreich sein kann, dabei aber kinderleicht in der Bedienung ist


----------



## musiKk (28. Apr 2010)

Alternativ gibts auch gleich in Eclipse auch den Web Services Explorer.


----------



## Hannes23 (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für euere schnellen Antworten!! Ich habe jetzt zunächst soapUI ausprobiert und das funktioniert wirklich sehr gut!! Vielen Dank für den Tip!!

Dann hab ich mir mit Hilfe von wsimport quasi automatisch einen Client erstellt, was ebenfalls schnell und gut geklappt hat.

@musiKk: ...nur den Webservices-Explorer im Eclipse hab ich noch nicht gefunden ... wo ist denn der?


----------



## musiKk (28. Apr 2010)

Wenn Du in der "Web" oder "Java EE" perspective bist im Menü "Run" ganz unten.


----------



## Hannes23 (28. Apr 2010)

Danke  


...und Threat geschlossen


----------



## FArt (28. Apr 2010)

Hannes23 hat gesagt.:


> Danke
> 
> 
> ...und Threat geschlossen



Ja, die Bedrohung war fast physisch zu spüren... ;-)


----------

